# how do you pass the time?



## nitepeepole (Sep 29, 2009)

i think it's a pretty easy question.

i'm not incredibly social. not a drinker. i suck at making music. 
so...i'm kind of wondering wtf to do when i'm all homeles, content, at peace with god, people and the universe and the a.d.d. kicks in...cuz it kicks in an awful lot.

so...whatdyu guys do?


----------



## oldmanLee (Sep 29, 2009)

What a curious question.I've always found it much harder to figure out how to divide my time while out on the road than to find something to do.


----------



## sprout (Sep 29, 2009)

I read a lot when I am out on the road alone and don't feel like socializing.
However, I think most of my time is usually consumed by trying to locate food, a place to sleep, etc.
Also, depending on the area I end up in, I like to walk around and go to museums if they are free.


----------



## Smallredbox (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, I read a lot too, and I spent some time plotting my next move.


----------



## WindWalker1970 (Sep 29, 2009)

Explore the area you are in. Find new placees to chill out. I like to take photos, so I am always scouting the area for things that interest me. I never seem to get bored while traveling. =)


----------



## nitepeepole (Sep 30, 2009)

coolio. thankx team


----------



## Mouse (Sep 30, 2009)

fotos!

museums are sometimes free and a great way to spend the day.

meeting people, even if you suck at socializing, is so much easier when you travel because YOU WONT BE THERE THE NEXT DAY so, no worries about what they may have thought about you because they wont bother with you unless they liked you. exchanging emails/numbers is great. I'm a total ass and a drunk loser (was) and I've still managed to stay in touch with worthwhile people from my travels years ago. most of them have houses in different cities and love my crappy company so I can go visit them and have a great time.

set up your own savager hunt?


----------



## aganthesk (Oct 14, 2009)

Mouse said:


> fotos!
> 
> 
> meeting people, even if you suck at socializing, is so much easier when you travel because YOU WONT BE THERE THE NEXT DAY



Ah, the beauty of not having to maintain a consistent reputation. This is something I love when I've traveled. Especially being one of those socially inept types.

However, the inverse is also kind of fun. Many times that I've hitchhiked, I've found myself inventing all kinds of weird fake personas that I know would quickly fall apart if the person(s) were to meet up with me again.


----------



## Livingpastense (Oct 15, 2009)

talking to homebums is always fun.


----------



## Rash L (Oct 15, 2009)

my top 3:
make math problems and solve them.
read.
watch people, then randomly smile and wave when people catch me watching.

some others include:
make jewelry.
write in my journal.
play solitaire.
chain smoke.
sew.
pick at my nails.
put on makeup (I ONLY do this while bored...).
talk to the bums.
drawing (did it a lot when I was on meth, and therefore I DONT do it anymore).
spange.
....and so many more....


----------



## Beer Mortal (Oct 20, 2009)

I am not really outgoing but i am friendly when given the chance.

but i usually carry my bag of bones,hemp,beads and knife on me and some floss to sew with on me at all times. So if i get bored i can craft.
i love to make things for people.
i also usually find a pencilor paper and sketch people when i want to waste time and dont have a book in my hands or get tired of crafting haha

basically i craft and create to pass the time.
i do drink but not enough to call it a pass time
i do go to shows but there isnt enough coming around here to call it an every day thing
and i like to hang out but theres a good amount of people around here that i dislike and a good amount of "friends" that never show up like they said
you know?


----------



## Beegod Santana (Oct 20, 2009)

nitepeepole said:


> so...whatdyu guys do?



sex, drugs and rock and roll of course.


----------



## Stope (Oct 23, 2009)

I personally play harmonica, but if you can find a good book, that can keep you occupied for hours. You can also draw/paint if you have the supplies. Or just chalk up the sidewalk.


----------



## nitepeepole (Oct 23, 2009)

ah...the answers are quite entertaining.


----------



## Beyond The Sun (Oct 23, 2009)

In the little traveling I've done I've always brought a book and a notebook with the intention of using both. I'm pretty sure I don't really ever get bored, because I never really use either. I'm usually content sitting in a park people-watching, or just wandering around. When I'm in the woods I'll just sit around and enjoy the solitude. I'm pretty sure the only journal entry I've ever made was "It's cold. I'm writing this with my right hand." (I'm left handed). 
I'm definitely more open talking to people. Although this has translated into being more willing to talk/more confident dealing with people when I'm not traveling, which I think is a good thing.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 24, 2009)

oh, speaking of journaling... I tend to keep a scrapbook of sorts. I collect random things along the way and tape them inside a notebook, maybe write a few poems or whatever when the mood strikes. 

i still get a kick out of looking into my old journals and reading the tickets for "drunk in public" NYC or "in the park after hours" holylwood, address: Transient zip: 00000


----------



## connerR (Oct 24, 2009)

im the same boat, except im a drinker, so ill do that from time to time. there's also the aforementioned reading. you could draw. you could write (i do this one a lot). you could write ciphers. you could postulate/hypothesize and maybe even pontificate. you could take pictures. you could build something.

skys the limit, etc.


----------



## finn (Oct 25, 2009)

fix and make stuff


----------



## Wolfeyes (Nov 10, 2009)

Masturbation
Sharpening knives
Making sock puppets
Further masturbation
Meditation
Bug fights
Left handed masturbation
Making "Blaire Witch" style stick figures.
Hiding in the clothing racks at stores and saying "Pick ME!" when someone walks by.
Contemplating the pro's and con's of left versus right handed masturbation.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Nov 10, 2009)

I play a great game called "Cup". Those of you who have traveled with me or have hung out with me for an extended period of time may have heard of this game.

Sit on the sidewalk with a cup placed upside down in pedestrian path (the middle of the sidewalk). As people walk by, panicly urge them not to step on the cup. "WATCH OUT FOR THE CUP!" or "DON'T STEP ON THE CUP! PLEASE!" People will freak out. "Oh my god! I'm so sorry! I didn't mean to almost step on your cup!" It sounds lame, but try it. It's hysterical. People go apeshit for almost stepping on your cup. 

Bonus points every time some asshole kid comes up and kicks the shit out of it.


----------

